# Flourescent light problem



## mtlogcabin (May 19, 2012)

I just helped a friend run power to his detached garage. Everything checked out fine except the 4 brand new T12 flourescent lights

One came on nice and bright the other 3 nothing, after rotating the bulbs the other 3 come on but very dimly, We checked connections and grounds and everything seems correct. Any suggestions on what we may be over looking?


----------



## north star (May 19, 2012)

*+ + +*

Is the one working fluorescent fixture at the front of the circuit?

The following link is associated with some fluorescent fixtures in

a detached garage also....Does this help?

*http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?8360-GFCI-breaker-tripping*

*+ + +*


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 19, 2012)

No it is the last one on on switch the other 2 are on a sepearate switch


----------



## Dennis (May 19, 2012)

Are you sure they are T12.  I have not seen a T-12 fixture in years.  T-8 are what's on the shelves in  most places.


----------



## mark handler (May 20, 2012)

As of July 1, 2010, ballast manufacturers were prohibited from manufacturing even replacement ballasts that did not meet the new standards.

Federal efficiency standards regulating fluorescent magnetic T12 ballasts entered their final phase, effectively eliminating these ballasts from the market.

Between 2005 and 2010, efficiency standards created by Department of Energy regulations became phased into effect, covering magnetic ballasts designed to operate full-wattage F40T12, F96T12 and F96T12HO lamps.

 By 2006, ballast manufacturers were no longer allowed to sell them to fixture manufacturers and fixture manufacturers were no longer allowed to sell them to the public.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 20, 2012)

This is the light and they are all brand new from Lowes 3 weeks ago


----------



## mark handler (May 20, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> This is the light and they are all brand new from Lowes 3 weeks ago


They still make T12 tubes, not the fixtures.

If the fixture is a T8 fixture and they instal T12 tubes it will not work properly

If the fixture is not is not grounded properly, it may not work properly

If the polarity is reversed, it may not work properly


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 20, 2012)

Thanks I will check it tommorow and make sure he got the right bulbs for the correct fixture. We know everthing is grounded properly but did not ceck the polarity


----------



## pyrguy (May 20, 2012)

Also take a look to see if they are in series instead of parallel. A friend wired some lights in series and it took taking the wiring apart to find it.


----------



## LARMGUY (May 21, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Thanks I will check it tommorow and make sure he got the right bulbs for the correct fixture. We know everthing is grounded properly but did not ceck the polarity


Polarity?  On A/C?  Positive and negative alternate many times per cycle.  Do you mean out of phase?


----------



## mark handler (May 21, 2012)

Fluorescent Lighting Troubleshooting

http://nemesis.lonestar.org/reference/electricity/fluorescent/trouble.html


----------



## north star (May 31, 2012)

*$ $ $*

mtlogcabin,

Any update on your fluorescent lighting topic?

*$ $ $*


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 31, 2012)

110 Watt T12 Ho Rapid Start Fluorescent Light Bulb, 96 In. Daylight Phosphor, 6500K Color Temperature, 76 Cri, Labeled For Cold Temperature Operation (Below 60 Degrees F) Per Epact - F96T12/D/Ho/Cold Temp 


*MSRP $19.44*

*Our Price: **$8.28 *















Model Number: Sylvania 25135 (F96T12/D/HO/COLD TEMP)

Lamp Category: Fluorescent

Energy Used: 110 watt

Light Output: 7,600 lumens

Volts: n/a

Bulb Base: Recessed Double Contact (R17d)

Bulb Shape: T12

Color/Finish: n/a

Average Life: 12,000 hours

Color Temp: (kelvin) 6,500K

CRI: 76

Dimensions: 96 In. Length



Turns out everything was wired correctly and they still sell new lights using a T12 bulb but it is a rapid start for cold weather. 2 prongs instead of 1. Makes sense in Montana in an unheated garage. Unless you look at the picture on the box it is easy to just grab a T12 box and have the wrong fixture which is bad when you live 22 miles from town

Thanks for all the input from everyone

The cold start is the top bulb and the one we needed the next one down is the one bought


----------

